# Bianchi without a serial number?



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

I purchased a bianchi frame on ebay sold as new old stock frame, when it arrived I noticed that there is no serial number. the only marking is the number 3 stamped on the bottom bracket. To get an idea of the model it is celeste green, has downtube shifter bosses, in the top tube there are guides to run the rear brake cable inside the top tube. The frame is columbus, the logos are blue with gold trim,and there is a logo on the chainstay that says "costruita nel reparto corse". It sure looks real, but the lack of a serial number is pretty odd. Did I get burned? I'll try to post a pic soon


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok here's some photos, sorry they are such low quality, I haven't quite mastered my phone camera.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Did you check the inside of the rear dropouts?


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks! I didn't even think to look there. I did find it by the way, thanks again. I was getting pretty worried for a minute.


----------

